# Amplificador Modular Zener 400W



## YIROSHI (Jun 29, 2012)

Hola compañeros hoy les comparto la Zener Modificada con un nuevo diseño y funcionando a maravilla, creo que no hace mucho la mencione que la subiria pues aqui esta compañeros, la razon del porque no la habia subido antes era porque la estaba comercializando pero como ya saque una nueva Zener a comercializar demoninada ZR-1200 hoy comparto esta de la cual la habia denominado ZR-400, bueno les comento que el Driver Zener lo pueden usar con fuentes desde +/-65V DC hasta +/-85V DC, el cual les puede suministrar potencias entre los 300W hasta 800W, claro esta segun Trafo + Amperios del mismo + Nº de Transistores a instalar para obtener la potencia deseada y calculada, en el PCB del Driver de Potencia como lo pueden apreciar ya esta incluida la Red Zobel, y en la Fuente que alimenta la Zener tambien inclui un detalle, es una pequeña fuente para alimentar el Preamplificador

Las resistencias de los emisores deben ser minimo 100Ω menos de ese valor no se puede, lo que si se puede es subir el vatiaje de 1W a 2W

Bueno compañeros espero que el Material les sea de alguna utilidad cualquier duda la comentan

Saludos Compañeros


----------



## maldo7 (Jul 1, 2012)

YIROSHI dijo:

Muchas gracias por tu comentario compañero la formula que utilizo la puedes encontrar aquí
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com...formadores.htm espero que te sea de utilidad

Amigo Yiroshi, veo que utilizas la formula para transformadores convencionales, sin embargo en la foto del ampli ZR-1200 noto que hay un transformador toroidal, por favor, sácame de la duda porque sobre la utilización de formulas para uno u otro hay muchas controversias. Que diferencias sustanciales hay?


----------



## YIROSHI (Jul 1, 2012)

maldo7 dijo:


> YIROSHI dijo:
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu comentario compañero la formula que utilizo la puedes encontrar aquí
> http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com...formadores.htm espero que te sea de utilidad
> ...



Hola compañero si la uso para hacer Trafos Convecionales en si segun el tipo de Ampli le adapto el Trafo requerido, el Ampli ZR-1200 los construyo junto con unos amigos y los realizamos muy similares a los Tasso y respecto a los Toroidales que instalo en mis amplis, pues una amiga que sabe mucho de eso me los fabrica y mas que tiene la Maquina, asi que respecto a Toroidal y calculos no he fabricado ninguno hasta el momento todos los  mandar hacer, ya los convencionales si hago uno que otro y semiblindados, pero en la mayoria de Trafos me los fabrica una amiga ella usa las siguientes formulas que aparecen en las imagenes, tambien puedes entrar a esta web y bajarte el Software que aparece en la imagen pesa 18 Megas, para realizar toroidales y algunos calculos sobre ello mi amiga los realiza basandoce en ese soft ( Aclaro es de uso libre ) http://www.autotrd.com/

Saludos compañero.


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Jul 1, 2012)

funcionaria con una fuente 50 + 50 de 8 amperes?? acabo de hacer los pcb,felicitaciones compañero yiroshi muy bueno desde ya agradecido!!!!


----------



## YIROSHI (Jul 3, 2012)

mario mza dijo:


> funcionaria con una fuente 50 + 50 de 8 amperes?? acabo de hacer los pcb,felicitaciones compañero yiroshi muy bueno desde ya agradecido!!!!



Gracias por tu comentario compañero Mario, te funciona a maravilla ni mandado hacer Trafo de 50V 0 50V AC a 8 amperios esta perfecto, Fuente rectificada te dara aproximadamente +/-64V DC a 8Amp muy buena corriente para los 8 Transistores, este ampli fue probado con fuentes de +/-65V DC hasta +/-85V DC, con 8Amp a 12Amp, minimo 8 TR hasta 14 TR por canal respectivamente con sus fuentes y amperios segun potencial a calcular, cualquier duda la comentas compañero


Pueden usar Potenciometros de 50K  pero la verdad Yo te recomiendo que no dejes el Ampli sin algun Preamplificador asi sea con solo Control de Volumen, Linea sea con IC o Transistorado te lo digo por experiencia, Yo a algunos Zener les armo este PRE es buenisimo y sencillo funciona a maravilla claro esta con mi Propio PCB, Subo el original del compañero Joako666 o Ampletos de Construya su Video Rokola Tambien en Proyectos PRE encuentras al escojer como el PRE con Linea y Mic lo adjunto tambien
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/pre_mono.pdf

Su THD es de 0.1% a 0.33% para Version Stereo con un Trafo de 55V 0 55V entre 12 a 15 Amp te funciona a maravilla, para Version Monofonica con 6 Amp a 8 Amp corre como el viento , muy pronto estare subiendo la ZR-800 que es la Version Stereo con 2 Preamplificadores Monofonicos o Stereo, Protencion y conexion Semi-Pro.

Saludos compañero. 

Saludos.


----------



## eleccortez (Jul 5, 2012)

Hola Shiroyi yo también tengo idea de conectarlo a una consola, pensaba ponerle un pote solo pero si tu dices que es necesario un pre se lo voy a poner, entrada de linea solo, puede ser el del segundo link que subiste de Construyasuvideorockola . 

No habra distorcion por saturacion ?


----------



## YIROSHI (Jul 6, 2012)

eleccortez dijo:


> hola shiroyi yo también tengo idea de conectarlo a una consola . pensaba ponerle un pote solo pero si tu dices que es nesesario un pre  se lo voy a poner . entrada de linea solo .puede ser el del segundo link
> que subiste de Construyasuvideorockola .
> 
> no abra distorcion por saturacion ?



Compañero no hay problema ya que la potencia Maxima a controlar por el Mixer o consola es la que predeterminas con el PRE, lo colocas a Medio nivel a controlar y ahi vas regulandolo hasta dejarlo a punto hay mas problema dejarlo con un simple potenciometro y peor sin nada, eso si es dejarlo saturado y con todo el volumen abierto, el PRE  es por seguridad una mala oscilacion o un componente defectuodo adivina que se quema directamente?? ya lo dice el sabio dicho mejor prevenir que lamentar

Saludos compañero.


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales (Jul 10, 2012)

Un saludo cordial a todos. Antes que todo quiero aportar este proyecto que me a llamado la atención, y es el amplificador zener a 400 Watts. Acá le tengo una pregunta a Yiroshi: Este amplificador, ademas de la modificación que señala el sitio construyasuvideorockola (el cual hicieron una buena modificación) para que sea un poco mas potente, ¿se le puede agregar mas transistores en la etapa de potencia y cuanto seria el voltaje que tendría que entregar el transformador para que nos de el amplificador unos 500 watts a 8 Ohmios Rms?

Le hago esta pregunta porque acá en Nicaragua es común encontrar en talleres que se dedican a reparar amplificadores cajas de Peavey PV 2000 y Peavey CS 800, con su transformador. Si me sirve lo que quiero hacer compraría la caja y monto el proyecto.

Dejo  los diagramas el pcb que lo re diseñé en base al original para el análisis.


----------



## tecbeml (Jul 17, 2012)

Quetal amigos esta es mi futura zener lineal aver que les parese solo agrege unos diodos y unos condensadores, las bases de los de potencia en la rama positiva ay que cablearlas y la base del driver en la parte negativa tambien, todos los de potencia y driver van por la parte de las soldaduras paralelos a la tarjeta, los transistores de la entrada son diferentes en sus pines base en medio por loque nada mas los jiro y listo no ay  probemas de conecion, ay se las dejo para que me corrijan por favor.      a seme olvidaba es cuasimetrica.


----------



## ikepaz (Jul 20, 2012)

Gracias Yiroshi,la he probado y es un cañon,no toma temperatura y es muy estable,esta funcionando hace tres dias a full continuos con +-65volt,carga de 8ohms ,nuevamente gracias por compartir este proyecto


----------



## victor6298 (Jul 26, 2012)

YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola compañeros hoy les comparto la Zener Modificada con un nuevo diseño y funcionando a maravilla, creo que no hace mucho la mencione que la subiria pues aqui esta compañeros, la razon del porque no la habia subido antes era porque la estaba comercializando pero como ya saque una nueva Zener a comercializar demoninada ZR-1200 hoy comparto esta de la cual la habia denominado ZR-400, bueno les comento que el Driver Zener lo pueden usar con fuentes desde +/-65V DC hasta +/-85V DC, el cual les puede suministrar  potencias entre los 300W hasta 800W,  claro esta segun Trafo + Amperios del mismo + Nº de Transistores a instalar para obtener la potencia deseada y calculada, en el PCB del Driver de Potencia como lo pueden apreciar ya esta incluida la Red Zobel, y en la Fuente que alimenta la Zener tambien inclui un detalle, es una pequeña fuente para alimentar el Preamplificador
> 
> Bueno compañeros espero que el Material les sea de alguna utilidad cualquier duda la comentan
> 
> Saludos Compañeros


saludos compañero yiro tengo una inquietud ,es la siguiente ud  subio hace algun tiempo  la zener de 500 w estereo con  el pcb de potencia todo en una sola placa la pregunta es yo puedo utilizar esta placa tanto para la configuracion complementaria como para la cuasicomplementaria  sin hacer ninguna modificacion?me explico la potencia ud la diseño para dos tr pnp y dos npn por canal   yo quiero usar 8 transistores npn 4 por canal,con con esta pcb.:


----------



## Mauro555 (Jul 26, 2012)

Que buen pcb ese victor, para esa placa el trafo debe ser 36vca+36vca y que amperaje?


----------



## victor6298 (Jul 26, 2012)

Mauro555 dijo:


> Que buen pcb ese victor, para esa placa el trafo debe ser 36vca+36vca y que amperaje?


saludos mauro555 mira si no entendi mal las instrucciones del compañero yiroshi debe ser de mínimo 4 a 6amp  con tension DC de 40 a 55vol. para 4 transistores si usas el 5200;( como habras leido el nombre del pdf es un diseño del compañero yiroshi).estoy seguro que si hay algo mas que aclarar el compañero yiroshi lo hara en su momento


----------



## amado lora (Ago 2, 2012)

esta es otra zener con tipo de modelo.


----------



## huki (Ago 16, 2012)

que tal compañeros del foro les queria hacer una pregunta sobre un transistor el 2sa1015. ya que a este no lo consigo queria saber si se puede poner como reemplaso el 2sa733.desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 16, 2012)

BC 212, BC 257, BC 307, BC 557  todos esos transistores son reemplazos del 2sa1015

(50V, 0,15A, 0,4W, >80MHz

Uso general)



*si se puede reemplazar por el 2SA733*


----------



## amado lora (Ago 16, 2012)

nte 287,288,159 son dravier general tambien como dice el compaño. en mi pais son comun todos pero estos son mas usados en barios usos generales de fabricacion. priciparmente en audio. la diferencia son la colocacion de los pines y soportan mas voltages.  por eso modifique el circuito


----------



## huki (Sep 11, 2012)

La uso con el transformador que tiene una tension de salida de 53va-0-53va con un amperaje de 8 amp por rama y unas salidas de 12v-0-12v 1amp para el pre- y otra salida de 12v 1amp para los turbos y el protector de parlantes.


----------



## tecbeml (Dic 8, 2012)

Hola les traigo pcb de zener lineal cuasimetrica, para los que empesamos en esto espero les sirva, los transistores de potencia y los driver van por la parte de abajo.


----------



## escamargoj (Dic 16, 2012)

Muy buen día amigos continuando con nuestro proyecto amigo Driversound gracias por su fenomenal aporte de información para este proyecto, quiero que sepan que esto es para todos y el que quiera pueda ser participe de esto la idea también es que todos podamos aprender de la experiencia de personas que como el amigo Driversound, Yiroshi que es el postulante del tema y otras, que a mi manera de ver son unos maestros en estos temas y el día de mañana nosotros podamos también estar en esa facinante posición de enseñar o aportar de lo aprendido por esos geniales profesores que hay en este magnifico foro.

Continuando con nuestro tema amigo Driversound todo lo que sea en mejorar nuestro proyecto estoy totalmente de acuerdo con usted, no soy muy bueno en la creación de los pcb puesto que apenas estoy aprendiendo a manejar estos programas como el pc wizard y para que me entienda un poquito de lo que quiero hacer le voy a mostrar mas o menos mi idea como voy hacer el amplificador, de la zener de nuestro amigo Yiroshi voy a utilizar un poco su pcb puesto que me toca modificarlo un poco por la forma en que van a estar colocadas dentro del chasis o gabinete, por lo que he visto la mayoría de estas craciones están echas para trabajar con un tipo de disipador que aquí en Colombia/Barranquilla no lo venden o no es común encontrar si no en equipos semi o profesionales, asi que empezando por ahí la parte de potencia me toca cambiarla como puede ver en la figura esa seria mi idea de cómo armar internamente el amplificador y bueno si me gustaría mucho que usted me pueda ayudar a la construcción de esto si la zener que usted dice en stereo de 1000w pues hagamosle y vemos que sacamos este proyecto adelante pero mire mi imagen para que tenga una idea bueno de lo que yo quiero puesto que ya tengo el chasis y tengo los transistores jejejeejej imaginece tengo c3858 jejejej mostrosss jejejeje asi que usted no mas me diceeee jejejej  y claro aprovechar la ofertaaaaaaa antes de sus vacaciones Felicidades, pueda ser que cuando vuelva ya tengamos este proyecto finalizado exitosamente sonando y gozandooooolooo jejejej asi que amigos animence y participen que esto es para todossssss muy buen diaaaa


----------



## escamargoj (Dic 19, 2012)

Hola compañeros muy buenas noches para todos especial saludo  al amigo Driversound que por cierto un poco perdido jejejej  me imagino que rediseñaando la zenerrr a 1000w jejejej  bueno aqui dejo el diagrama del pre que me recomendo del amigo Oscar Monsalve, lo subo para ver si esta bien o tiene algun detalle este es el que vamos a montar con esta zener asi como habiamos quedado, lo subo aqui por que es uno de los pasos que estan en este proyecto de este amplificador del amigo Yiroshi, es genial por que todo lo relacionado para este amplificador viene de este foro, gracias amigo comparto lo realizado con todos ustedes, tengan todos muy buenas noches.


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 20, 2012)

escamargoj dijo:


> Hola compañeros muy buenas noches para todos especial saludo  al amigo Driversound que por cierto un poco perdido jejejej  me imagino que rediseñaando la zenerrr a 1000w jejejej  bueno aqui dejo el diagrama del pre que me recomendo del amigo Oscar Monsalve, lo subo para ver si esta bien o tiene algun detalle este es el que vamos a montar con esta zener asi como habiamos quedado, lo subo aqui por que es uno de los pasos que estan en este proyecto de este amplificador del amigo Yiroshi, es genial por que todo lo relacionado para este amplificador viene de este foro, gracias amigo comparto lo realizado con todos ustedes, tengan todos muy buenas noches.


 
Parcero escamargoj, ta bueno ese diseño que quiere hacer pues si algo perdido  pero porque estaba arreglando unas cosas para salir de viaje, y pues mañana viajo de vacaciones y creo que poco entrare al Foro, pero aqui dejo parte de la mejora del PCB, ojo no estoy robando credito solo le hice una buena mejora al amplificador que realizo el parcero YIROSHI, no alcance hacer mas ya que con tantas cosas he estado bastante ocupado, la mascara de componentes la hice con Photoshop, me gustaron varios componentes del diseño asi que algunos los clone como pueden verlos los PCB si lo hice y rediseñe con Altium...dejo una pequeña imagen en 3D no pude terminarlaqueria hacer todo el amplificador en 3D pero ya sera despues, asi que dejo una conexion basica... de como se puede conectar intercalando los canales, para que quede mas compacto el amplificador, ya ahi miran de que manera les queda mejor, bueno ahi se los dejo de Navidad parceritos......

Felices Fiestas wujuuuuu Ron pa Todo el Mundoahi nos vidrios el otro año es decir en 13 dias


----------

